

Top VC Recipients of 2009 (so far) - quant
http://www.pehub.com/51256/top-vc-recipients-of-2009-so-far/

======
brk
Twitter, producers of a web-app, have raised US$139M. This is US$1M more than
Tesla, which is producing an actual product (electric car).

Something is very wrong with this picture...

~~~
evgen
Another way you could look at it is like this: Twitter, who produce a service
used globally by millions of people every day raised $139M, while Tesla, who
produce an object that only a handful have ever seen and even fewer will ever
buy is getting 1M less to try to take on some of the largest industrial
conglomerates in the world.

Something is wrong with the picture, but which of those two are more likely to
make a good return on the investment could be debated for quite a while...

------
callmeed
Never heard of Workday before–what's their story?

ERP isn't exactly a new industry. Are they doing something special?

------
hko
Wow, NEA is in 6 of the top 10. That's what happens when you raise such huge
funds.

------
yesimahuman
It's nice to see some companies running outside of California. So much VC and
startup talk these days seems to revolve around California.

~~~
jacquesm
That may be YC bias.

~~~
evgen
Actually the bias is induced by reality, YC just happens to reflect it and
make it seem a bit larger than it really is. California gets between 40 and
50% of all VC funding in the US and around a third of all global VC
investment.

~~~
jacquesm
A d&t report (
[http://www.deloitte.com/dtt/cda/doc/content/us_tmt_2009vcrep...](http://www.deloitte.com/dtt/cda/doc/content/us_tmt_2009vcreport_060809.pdf)
) titled 'Global trends in Venture Capital 2009" has the following figures:

US: 44% of world EU: 21% (ex uk) UK: 7% AP: 16% IS: 2% (Israel) AM: 10%
(excluding US)

California being 40% of the US total leaves it with about 17.6% of the world
total.

